# The Power of Video in Private Lessons



## Brian Johns (Dec 21, 2015)

*Yesterday I had a private lesson with one of my regular clients, Terry. During this lesson, I realized the importance of instant video in correcting a hitch in Terry’s “abaniko double action” technique.*

*Read the rest here: The Power of Video in Private Lessons*


----------

